# Fixing reverse rake



## ozfst (Sep 1, 2011)

I have the HR sport springs and was wondering if anyone out there has some insight. The look is great but the front is a little higher than the back. I would like to bring the back up about 1/2 inch, if possible.


----------



## Renovattio (Jan 19, 2011)

there is a way, just double the spring pads in the rear....

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5298662-11-CC-Sport-H-amp-R-Springs


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

ozfst said:


> I have the HR sport springs and was wondering if anyone out there has some insight. The look is great but the front is a little higher than the back. I would like to bring the back up about 1/2 inch, if possible.


How long have you had them on the car for? It's been my experience that after about 1000 miles they definitely settle in. There is still a very slight reverse rake look but its definitely not something that jumps out at you.


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

Idk if h&r will do this or offer a lower set of springs, you could ask for a set of springs to replace the front to a lower setup. 

I did this with Neuspeed, originally has the sport springs all around but had reverse rake (1.5 front drop and 1.7 rear drop) . I emailed neuspeed and they split race spring kit for me so now i have race springs in the front and the sports in the rear (1.8 front drop and 1.7 rear drop.) 

Sent from my EVO


----------



## ozfst (Sep 1, 2011)

Bill6211789 said:


> Idk if h&r will do this or offer a lower set of springs, you could ask for a set of springs to replace the front to a lower setup.
> 
> I did this with Neuspeed, originally has the sport springs all around but had reverse rake (1.5 front drop and 1.7 rear drop) . I emailed neuspeed and they split race spring kit for me so now i have race springs in the front and the sports in the rear (1.8 front drop and 1.7 rear drop.)
> 
> Sent from my EVO


I like the gap up front( right at 2 fingers). I am going to try and match the rear (1.5 fingers) to the front. I am not a fan of the slammed look.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Here's an OEM solution to raise the ride height in the rear a little

Audi TT rear springs pad which are twice as thick as the OEM ones & also a harder rubber....part number: 8J0-512-149

$10/each from here:
http://www.parts.com/parts/index.cf...chText=8j0512149&action=oePartSearch&siteid=2



Comparison vs. stock:





Stock:


Audi ones installed:


I used these because I needed more clearance in the back for my (aggressive) winter wheel/tire setup


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

snobrdrdan said:


> Here's an OEM solution to raise the ride height in the rear a little
> 
> Audi TT rear springs pad which are twice as thick as the OEM ones & also a hard rubber....part number: 8J0-512-149
> 
> ...


This is definitely a fix for those who complain about H&R springs. :thumbup:


----------



## Los1 (Feb 25, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Here's an OEM solution to raise the ride height in the rear a little
> 
> Audi TT rear springs pad which are twice as thick as the OEM ones & also a harder rubber....part number: 8J0-512-149
> 
> ...


Great solution!


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

He's a vw god im telling you. There ya go reverse rake boys there is your fix.:thumbup:


----------



## Gradysmith (Feb 18, 2012)

This does not seem to be an issue with just H&R. I put VWR sport springs on about a week ago, and they are the same. A little lower in the rear. Nice solution.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Gradysmith said:


> This does not seem to be an issue with just H&R. I put VWR sport springs on about a week ago, and they are the same. A little lower in the rear. Nice solution.


Got pics of your car on the VWR springs?

I haven't seen any CC's with them yet & curious to see how the drop looks!
How's the ride too?


----------



## re2gie01 (Mar 3, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


> Here's an OEM solution to raise the ride height in the rear a little
> 
> Audi TT rear springs pad which are twice as thick as the OEM ones & also a harder rubber....part number: 8J0-512-149
> 
> ...


 Brilliant!


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

I love the reserve rake, hate seeing the rear up in the air on some CC's

Though my setup isn't bad, two fingers on the front and a little bit more than 1 finger in the rear.


----------



## Gradysmith (Feb 18, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Got pics of your car on the VWR springs?
> 
> I haven't seen any CC's with them yet & curious to see how the drop looks!
> How's the ride too?


 Took awhile to get a photos, but here are some. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8592973648/in/set-72157633092888261 
Front - http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8591873671/in/set-72157633092888261 
Rear - http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8592974810/in/set-72157633092888261 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8591876527/in/set-72157633092888261 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8591876897/in/set-72157633092888261


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Gradysmith said:


> Took awhile to get a photos, but here are some.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8592973648/in/set-72157633092888261
> Front - http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8591873671/in/set-72157633092888261
> ...


 WOW! 
That looks pretty darn good! :thumbup::thumbup: 

How do you like them?


----------



## Gradysmith (Feb 18, 2012)

The ride is really good. Not as plush as stock, but a little firmer with a sportier feel. Not harsh by any means. Great look, great ride. No disappointments here.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

The car comes stock with reverse rake as long as it's same ftg who cares.


----------



## CptHatric (Feb 1, 2012)

MrRline said:


> The car comes stock with reverse rake as long as it's same ftg who cares.


Jetta does also, I noticed it on my GLI. Just barely, but it's there.. and now I want it GONE.


----------



## eXcelon53 (Jan 7, 2009)

Has anyone doubled up the TT coil cushion in the back for even less reverse rake? I'm considering cutting the rubber a little bit to fit two pads on top of each other, to raise the rear even a little bit more.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

eXcelon53 said:


> Has anyone doubled up the TT coil cushion in the back for even less reverse rake? I'm considering cutting the rubber a little bit to fit two pads on top of each other, to raise the rear even a little bit more.


Doesn't sound very safe, because there wouldn't be much left of the frame/nub to hold the 2nd cushion in place thus creating an unstable spot to hold the rear springs in place (IMO)


----------



## eXcelon53 (Jan 7, 2009)

snobrdrdan said:


> Doesn't sound very safe, because there wouldn't be much left of the frame/nub to hold the 2nd cushion in place thus creating an unstable spot to hold the rear springs in place (IMO)


Kind of hard to explain, but I'm going to try and trim the top of the mount that will go against the frame to fit snug into another mount and use locktite to secure the two rubber mounts together so they couldn't move around. There is no side to side movement on the rear spring because of the design of the control arm, it's only up and down and it's mounted under straight up and down pressure. I've seen guys custom make plates, but that would cost more money and could potentially make noise. I'll post results..


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Personally I like the rake, at first is was hard to look at, but most CC's look like the ass is up in the air.


----------



## eXcelon53 (Jan 7, 2009)

*Reverse rake fixed once and for all*



Rlinetexas said:


> Personally I like the rake, at first is was hard to look at, but most CC's look like the ass is up in the air.



I actually did this on my Audi A3, but the A3 has the same reverse rake. Worked like a charm! Anyway, here is how it looked..


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

eXcelon53 said:


> I actually did this on my Audi A3, but the A3 has the same reverse rake. Worked like a charm! Anywyay, it worked as I planned. Here is how it looked..


Yikes, that's at least an inch higher compared to the stock perch.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eXcelon53 (Jan 7, 2009)

*Yep*

​


van33 said:


> Yikes, that's at least an inch higher compared to the stock perch.


Exactly! It's perfect now!


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

eXcelon53 said:


> ​
> Exactly! It's perfect now!


So I guess you lowered it, by installing lowering spring, and raised it at the same time by adding a thicker rear perch :laugh:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eXcelon53 (Jan 7, 2009)

van33 said:


> So I guess you lowered it, by installing lowering spring, and raised it at the same time by adding a thicker rear perch :laugh:
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lowered 2 inches, raised .75 inch. Grand total of 1.25 inch lower in rear. I tried coils and didn't like the "sport" feel, too bouncy and abrupt for my drive.


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

it's the appearance on the fender arc lines...not exactly reverse rake...

:screwy:


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

eXcelon53 said:


> Lowered 2 inches, raised .75 inch. Grand total of 1.25 inch lower in rear. I tried coils and didn't like the "sport" feel, too bouncy and abrupt for my drive.


What coils did you try?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eXcelon53 (Jan 7, 2009)

airmax1 said:


> What coils did you try?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Solo-Werks S1, most people that rode along in my car thought it was fine, but I am picky. It's smooth as butter now, and less wheel hop since I added a slight front rake.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

eXcelon53 said:


> Solo-Werks S1, most people that rode along in my car thought it was fine, but I am picky. It's smooth as butter now, and less wheel hop since I added a slight front rake.


Your not picky, that's just how SW rides :thumbdown:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

eXcelon53 said:


> Solo-Werks S1, most people that rode along in my car thought it was fine, but I am picky. It's smooth as butter now, and less wheel hop since I added a slight front rake.


Though so.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RadoCC (Apr 8, 2003)

I was reading another thread, and someone mentioned the DG springs are better and lowers the CC as well. Does anyone know if DG springs also cause reverse rake? If not, anyone know what the ride is like on DGs? It was mentioned that DGs are linear and H&Rs are progressive. What exactly is the difference?


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

RadoCC said:


> I was reading another thread, and someone mentioned the DG springs are better and lowers the CC as well. Does anyone know if DG springs also cause reverse rake? If not, anyone know what the ride is like on DGs? It was mentioned that DGs are linear and H&Rs are progressive. What exactly is the difference?


The fender arcs are at different height, lowered or not. It's just more noticeable when lowered.









DG springs lower ride height to "even out" the fender arc lines. In another word, they sit just a bit higher than H&R springs, more of OEM ride feel. Another option is Eibach springs. Some said Eibach makes DG springs.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

RadoCC said:


> I was reading another thread, and someone mentioned the DG springs are better and lowers the CC as well. Does anyone know if DG springs also cause reverse rake? If not, anyone know what the ride is like on DGs? It was mentioned that DGs are linear and H&Rs are progressive. What exactly is the difference?


Here you go, http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...rGear-Sport-Springs-on-a-CC-YES-they-lower-it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

RadoCC said:


> Does anyone know if DG springs also cause reverse rake? If not, anyone know what the ride is like on DGs? It was mentioned that DGs are linear and H&Rs are progressive. What exactly is the difference?


No reverse rake
Ride is like stock, just a *HAIR* firmer
They ARE linear
DG's pretty much just get rid of some of the front wheel gap.

This thread has a ton of pics:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...rGear-Sport-Springs-on-a-CC-YES-they-lower-it


*BUT* if you're looking to lower the car more than the DG's do (which isn't much on the CC).....just go with the Eibach Pro-Kit (#85105.140) which is similar to the DG kit, but CC specific with more of a drop & still has linear springs.
The ride is just like stock still, but a HAIR firmer in a good way. (better handling)

Do a search on here....anyone that has or has had the Eibachs say it's still a OEM like ride on the stock struts/shocks

I had them on both my CC's _(for winter mode)_ & then coilovers in the summer, and loved them



mango_springroll said:


> Some said Eibach makes DG springs.


Eibach makes them, yes


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Install a cup kit or coilovers, worth it I'm the long run.


----------



## RadoCC (Apr 8, 2003)

Rlinetexas said:


> Install a cup kit or coilovers, worth it I'm the long run.


No cup kits or coilovers. This is a leased car. I think I'll look at Eibach springs. I've always used H&Rs.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

I have pair of Audi TT mounts if anybody is interested.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

RadoCC said:


> No cup kits or coilovers. This is a leased car. I think I'll look at Eibach springs. I've always used H&Rs.


I had both....you'll want the Eibachs _(when using the stock dampers)_ :thumbup:


----------



## RadoCC (Apr 8, 2003)

snobrdrdan said:


> I had both....you'll want the Eibachs _(when using the stock dampers)_ :thumbup:


Thanks! :thumbup: Eibach Pro-Kit it is.


----------



## RadoCC (Apr 8, 2003)

So just looked it up on Eibach's site. They don't have the Pro-Kit for the 2014 CC yet.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

RadoCC said:


> So just looked it up on Eibach's site. They don't have the Pro-Kit for the 2014 CC yet.


They probably didnt update their website yet, but its same for sure.
I will be selling my Eibachs this coming week or so. PM if you interested.
They are mint


----------



## RadoCC (Apr 8, 2003)

OEMplusCC said:


> They probably didnt update their website yet, but its same for sure.
> I will be selling my Eibachs this coming week or so. PM if you interested.
> They are mint


How much? How many miles on it?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

RadoCC said:


> So just looked it up on Eibach's site. They don't have the Pro-Kit for the 2014 CC yet.


Pro-Kit (85105.140) will fit ALL CC's


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

I would just buy a coil-over set which allows you to adjust the height in the rear to your liking so you do not have to settle for a look you do not like. Just my two cents. If you are using factory shock/struts you will have to replace them for about the same price as some of the inexpensive coil-over sets. Again, just a thought.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Carguy10 said:


> I would just buy a coil-over set which allows you to adjust the height in the rear to your liking so you do not have to settle for a look you do not like. Just my two cents. If you are using factory shock/struts you will have to replace them for about the same price as some of the inexpensive coil-over sets. Again, just a thought.


I would typically agree with that as well, but for a lease car....he won't lose his ass on putting them on

Figure $225-250 for the springs....sells them for $100-150 when the lease is over

Coilovers could be anywhere from $500-1400. 
If you go with cheap $500 ones, you might see $250 back....assuming they're not all corroded & still function still.
If he goes expensive, say $1400 KW V1's or something, they might hold up better but only be able to sell them for $700-800 if they're still in good shape at the end.

And if he blows the stock shocks (*HIGHLY* unlikely)....just turn the lease car back in, they won't know.


----------



## RadoCC (Apr 8, 2003)

snobrdrdan said:


> I would typically agree with that as well, but for a lease car....he won't lose his ass on putting them on
> 
> Figure $225-250 for the springs....sells them for $100-150 when the lease is over
> 
> ...


You took the words right outta my mouth. :thumbup:


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


> I would typically agree with that as well, but for a lease car....he won't lose his ass on putting them on
> 
> Figure $225-250 for the springs....sells them for $100-150 when the lease is over
> 
> ...


I understand why he would be reluctant to spend too much money to mod a lease car. 

However, I do not like to do anything half-ass. Just me I guess. 

What's the point of modding a lease car? It kind of like installing a hot tub in an apt. that your are renting, without the owners approval. To each it's own.


----------



## RadoCC (Apr 8, 2003)

Carguy10 said:


> I understand why he would be reluctant to spend too much money to mod a lease car.
> 
> However, I do not like to do anything half-ass. Just me I guess.
> 
> What's the point of modding a lease car? It kind of like installing a hot tub in an apt. that your are renting, without the owners approval. To each it's own.


I'm the same way. I don't go half-ass. My Corrado is a perfectly example. Nothing held back on that.
With the CC though, I'm probably gonna lean on keeping it after my lease runs out. And if I do keep it, I don't want it highly modified. My Corrado is enough of a project as it is.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

RadoCC said:


> I'm the same way. I don't go half-ass. My Corrado is a perfectly example. Nothing held back on that.
> With the CC though, I'm probably gonna lean on keeping it after my lease runs out. And if I do keep it, I don't want it highly modified. My Corrado is enough of a project as it is.


Lol, I plan on keeping mine also, K04 on lease car and every bolt on....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Carguy10 said:


> I understand why he would be reluctant to spend too much money to mod a lease car.
> 
> However, I do not like to do anything half-ass. Just me I guess.
> 
> What's the point of modding a lease car? It kind of like installing a hot tub in an apt. that your are renting, without the owners approval. To each it's own.


Running the Eibach's isn't "half-ass" though.
They're perfect to get rid of the big fender gap, pair up nice with the OEM dampers for a OEM like ride, & are perfect for most of the guys that don't go crazy modding on their DD.

As for modding a lease car....all my cars have been leases. I'll never own a car, nor do I want to. I like change & just being in the garage and having projects/modding.
It's not the destination/end result, it's the journey that is the fun part for me.

Whatever parts I add, either I sell them off or keep them for the next car.


----------



## RadoCC (Apr 8, 2003)

snobrdrdan said:


> Running the Eibach's isn't "half-ass" though.
> They're perfect to get rid of the big fender gap, pair up nice with the OEM dampers for a OEM like ride, & are perfect for most of the guys that don't go crazy modding on their DD.


Agreed!:thumbup:


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


> Running the Eibach's isn't "half-ass" though.
> They're perfect to get rid of the big fender gap, pair up nice with the OEM dampers for a OEM like ride, & are perfect for most of the guys that don't go crazy modding on their DD.
> 
> As for modding a lease car....all my cars have been leases. I'll never own a car, nor do I want to. I like change & just being in the garage and having projects/modding.
> ...


Sorry no offense intended. I used the term half-assed because most OEM shocks do not really work well with lowering springs,example being bounchiness. 

Yes,the car looks better,but does it really perform better than stock? I learned this after using a prokit spring set with OEM shocks on a different car I owned several years back. I felt it handled better even though it bounched until I upgraded to Koni shocks, no bounching body, so learned to upgrade shocks and springs together for a perfect ride.

I also hate the reverse rake look, so I will leave as is or go with a coilover set instead of trying to stack shock pads together . Just me


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Carguy10 said:


> Sorry no offense intended. I used the term half-assed because most OEM shocks do not really work well with lowering springs,example being bounchiness.
> 
> Yes,the car looks better,but does it really perform better than stock? I learned this after using a prokit spring set with OEM shocks on a different car I owned several years back. I felt it handled better even though it bounched until I upgraded to Koni shocks, no bounching body, so learned to upgrade shocks and springs together for a perfect ride.
> 
> I also hate the reverse rake look, so I will leave as is or go with a coilover set instead of trying to stack shock pads together . Just me


I hear ya, but if you haven't tried these springs on the CC....well it's a moot point then
Your "different car" point is totally not even relatable, lol....i.e. Eibachs on a Civic versus Eibachs on a CC.

VW offered/offers "DriverGear" springs...they were made by Eibach (linear) and made to work with the stock dampers. They offered them for the MK5 Rabbit/Jetta, B6 Passat, MK6 Golf, etc and you kept your warranty.

I had them on both my MK5 & MK6...shorter/stiffer spring & worked perfectly with the OEM dampers.

Because the CC's Pro-Kit is linear, it's the same concept....they just pair up perfectly together. There is no bounciness. To me, they felt like the CC's DriverGear springs (had VW offered them).

H&R's on the other hand are progressive and suck on the CC, IMO. Now _THOSE_ were bouncy with the OEM dampers.

If you want coilovers, I get it.
But I'm just saying don't knock the setup without trying it.

There's a good amount of guys on here running the Eibachs & I bet 99% will say "still feels like stock."
As for "performance"...it's definitely more stable & gets rid of the floaty feeling too all for around $225....can't beat it


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


> I hear ya, but if you haven't tried these springs on the CC....well it's a moot point then
> Your "different car" point is totally not even relatable, lol....i.e. Eibachs on a Civic versus Eibachs on a CC.
> 
> VW offered/offers "DriverGear" springs...they were made by Eibach (linear) and made to work with the stock dampers. They offered them for the MK5 Rabbit/Jetta, B6 Passat, MK6 Golf, etc and you kept your warranty.
> ...


I hear your point about comparing the CC to a Toyota Camry V6, which is what I used the Eibach pro-kit on back in 2001.

Back then Toyota owners were also saying that the Camry's upgraded sport TRD springs were re-badged Eibach pro-kit springs on the forums, however the Eibach springs were progressive rate springs while the TRD springs were linear springs designed specifically for the Camry, which gave a better ride with OEM shocks.

I am guessing that the same holds true for the VW Driving Gear springs for the CC being designed specially to work with the CC, which are linear and has only a .8 inch drop compared to the aftermarket progressive rate Eibach Pro-kit.

I will not spend any money on suspension until I can buy both shocks and springs or a nice coil-over set made by Bilistein, so I am only going by other owners reviews of stock shocks and lower springs, and my experience from other cars that I have had when I tried to do the springs only previously.

I am very picky about how my car handles overall. So yes different cars,but the same concept.

The Prokits for the CC are progressive,but only have a 1in drop, so it should be "ok" to use with the factory shocks if you can live with the reverse rake look.
http://eibach.com/america/en/performance-suspension/buy-online


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

I would NOT suggest buy lowering springs. Either a cup kit or coilovers. I went H&R sport springs (I like the reverse rake -ass just sits on the ground) and shortly later down the road needed to replace strut/shocks and strut mounts. Three installs later the car is smooth (koni orange and 034 track mounts) a bit more expensive in the long run with parts and labor. Would of been smarter choice to start with coilovers.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Carguy10 said:


> *The Prokits for the CC are progressive*,but only have a 1in drop, so it should be "ok" to use with the factory shocks if you can live with the reverse rake look.
> http://eibach.com/america/en/performance-suspension/buy-online


You're talking about the V6 specific kit, right?


Because the 2.0T springs are definitely linear


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


> You're talking about the V6 specific kit, right?
> 
> 
> Because the 2.0T springs are definitely linear


According to the Eibach website, both of the CC models have progressive springs. Look it up.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Carguy10 said:


> According to the Eibach website, both of the CC models have progressive springs. Look it up.


V6 may or may not be, never checked.

But 2.0T are linear....*call Eibach*, don't find them on just a generic info site, they'll tell you linear. Springs rates were like 170-180 front & 220 rear or something they told me too (2-3 years ago)

Pics:


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


> V6 may or may not be, never checked.
> 
> But 2.0T are linear....*call Eibach*, don't find them on just a generic info site, they'll tell you linear. Springs rates were like 170-180 front & 220 rear or something they told me too (2-3 years ago)
> 
> Pics:


It says progressive spring design on the box in the pic you posted. Eibach has been using progressive spring rates as their selling point for their springs for as long as I have known about the company.

And the website is their products' information site.

However post something that states that Eibach springs are linear if you do not believe the company's website or the description on box in your posted pic, since you are willing to believe what some guy told you over the telephone 3 years ago as opposed to the widely published company information about the spring design:screwy:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Carguy10 said:


> It says progressive spring design on the box in the pic you posted. Eibach has been using progressive spring rates as their selling point for their springs for as long as I have known about the company.
> 
> And the website is their products' information site.
> 
> However post something that states that Eibach springs are linear if you do not believe the company's website or the description on box in your posted pic, since you are willing to believe what some guy told you over the telephone 3 years ago as opposed to the widely published company information about the spring design:screwy:


You can't see that the springs are physically linear? :facepalm:

https://www.google.com/search?q=lin...iy2wXdnYGYBQ&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAg&biw=1280&bih=695

Versus stock springs:


You gonna tell me the DriverGear springs aren't linear either now? (which look damn near identical except they're blue). Made by Eibach as well:









It's a generic box....every Eibach Pro-Kit spring box says that on them though.

Hell even my Tiguan Pro-Kit springs (which have the same damn box) are linear too....but that must be a lie as well because "Eibach has been using progressive springs for years?" :screwy:

Pics of the stock Tiguan springs versus Eibachs:


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


> You can't see that the springs are physically linear? :facepalm:
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=lin...iy2wXdnYGYBQ&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAg&biw=1280&bih=695
> 
> ...


I do not know what to tell you man. The set of springs I bought for my Toyota Camry a while back also looked like the factory Toyota springs except that they were shorter. 

I do not work for Eibach, so I do not know why they would lie about selling progressive rate springs that are not progressive rate springs. If what you say is true, then a lot of customers could sue Eibach for misrepresenting their product due to how it looks as opposed to how they manufactured their springs to work. 

Believe what you want using your expert knowledge of automotive spring design that apparently trumps any thing Eibach list about them, because you think that they look the same as stock. Now this discussion we are having about Eibach bores me. 

Therefore, think or post what you want, I believe that the Eibach springs are progressive unless you can post something that says other wise. Can you? Not your opinion,but documentation that states what you think is correct. If not, drop it.

Update- After looking at the pics you posted I believe that the progressive nature of the Eibach springs are in the last coils for the VW specific springs. The last coils are wound closer together in the Eibach design compared to the stock and Driver Gear set. 

Remember, Eibach springs for the CC only has a 1 inch drop on a car that has pretty stiff springs from the factory, so Eibach probably only design a little progressive compression in the last coils unlike springs made by H&R that has more aggressive progressive set-up and drop. The different is a little more noticeable in the Tiguan set. 

From my understanding of spring design, the progressive nature of the springs are design in how close the coils are wound together toward the end of the spring itself, which stiffens the spring under load but not during normal driving, so every make may have a different number of coils that are closely wound depending on how Eibach wants to tune the spring for each specific car. Which could be 1 coil at the of the spring(VW) or 4 coils(different make). 

Just my thought on it. Take it or leave it.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Carguy10 said:


> Therefore, think or post what you want, I believe that the Eibach springs are progressive unless you can post something that says other wise. Can you? Not your opinion,but documentation that states what you think is correct.


Oh lordy.

I'm not comparing them to the look of the stock springs....it's that they don't have ANY dead coils on them and they're evenly spaced springs which = linear.

Make the 2 minute phone call to Eibach and ask if the Tiguan & CC Pro-Kit springs are linear. You're gonna end up replying back on here, "my bad man, I didn't know."
I don't know how I can post a phone call coversation for you. There isn't any info included in the box itself either to share/post up.

For example....another popular spring are the VWR (VW Racing) which are similar to the DG springs as well & I quote: 
_"VWR Sport Springs are a linear rate spring with a barrel-type shape so the end forms come slightly in. "_

Pic of VWR springs, which look damn near identical to the Eibachs I've posted up:









And here's a pic comparing CC stock, linear DG, & the progressive H&R's....the H&R's are totally different:


----------



## RadoCC (Apr 8, 2003)

So linear is better than progressive?


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


> Oh lordy.
> 
> I'm not comparing them to the look of the stock springs....it's that they don't have ANY dead coils on them and they're evenly spaced springs which = linear.
> 
> ...


To be completely honest, after looking at the springs from different angles from you different posts, I would have to say that they do look to be more linear than progressive, especially when compared to the H&R springs. 

Next time when you talk to Eibach on the telephone ask them are they worried about VW owners suing them for claiming that their products are designed to be progressive, when it may not be.:thumbup:

It is the same as LG claiming that all of their TV products are 1080P on the boxes and spec sheets, but some are in fact 720P, how many problems with that cause the company when owners discover that their 1080P TV's are in fact 720P even though the box and spec sheets stated 1080P ? So if what you say is true, Eibach may have to do some corrections to their spec sheets,product boxes, and website descriptions.

However, I do think that you are on to something, because even my old set of Toyota Eibach springs did have a least two dead coils near the end even though they looked mostly like the stock springs.

I learned after trying to turn my Camry V6 into a sports sedan that I would just start buying cars with sport suspension and high horsepower from the jump, so the Camry was the last standard suspension car I have owned. Hence, the only time I bought sport springs like Eibach.

What the hell man, do you own a customizing shop or something? Because you seem to have a lot of sport springs laying around the house:laugh:


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

RadoCC said:


> So linear is better than progressive?


Not really. The linear springs is constant through out cornering, where as progressive springs stiffens toward cornering. 

The linear springs may have more body roll going through a corner due to the fact that it have to be stiff and give a comfortable ride at the same time, unless you use racing springs which are normally too stiff for daily driving.

However, progressive springs gives the best of both worlds-extreme stiffness when cornering to prevent body roll and a stock like ride when not cornering. 

For the CC, some owners claim the progressive rated springs are too stiff for the factory shock/struts and can cause bounciness due to the factory shock/struts not being able to correctly dampen the progressive spring when it stiffens.

With upgraded shock/struts, I believe that progressive springs are the way to go. Unfortunately, both springs gives the CC the reverse rake look which is not very popular for some owners, but can be easily fixed by using Audi TT rear spring mounts.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Carguy10 said:


> What the hell man, do you own a customizing shop or something? Because you seem to have a lot of sport springs laying around the house:laugh:


Nah...I've had a bunch of newer VW's in the past 6 years and these are just old pics from when I worked on them. 2009 GTI, 2010 GTI, 2011 CC, 2013 CC, 2013 Passat V6, and now 2 2013 Tiguans (currently).

I was just on the quest for the right suspension for the car. Eibachs, H&R's, DriverGear, ST coilovers, HPA SHS coilovers, & Koni coilovers were the setups I had on the CC's. 24mm H&R rear sway bar paired with them all.

I do a lot of wrenching on other local guy's VW's around here too


----------



## urielD (Dec 24, 2013)

This is perfect. I wish I would have done more research and found this thread before putting mine on. But that's ok, it should be easy to replace. Nice fix! :thumbup:


----------



## redraiders91 (Oct 7, 2015)

Hey guys, I'm on the fence about using the thicker Audi TT spring pads in the rear. I will soon be installing the Eibach pro kit with the Koni yellows. I don't want my car to look like the rear is up in the air. Can anyone post pics with the pro kit springs and the thicker TT pads installed? I've only seen a few pics of this setup, thanks!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

redraiders91 said:


> Hey guys, I'm on the fence about using the thicker Audi TT spring pads in the rear. I will soon be installing the Eibach pro kit with the Koni yellows. I don't want my car to look like the rear is up in the air. Can anyone post pics with the pro kit springs and the thicker TT pads installed? I've only seen a few pics of this setup, thanks!


The difference with the TT pads is very minimal.

It won't make the back look like it's "up in the air"....it'll help so that it looks like there is even wheel/fender gap (front & rear)


----------



## redraiders91 (Oct 7, 2015)

snobrdrdan said:


> The difference with the TT pads is very minimal.
> 
> It won't make the back look like it's "up in the air"....it'll help so that it looks like there is even wheel/fender gap (front & rear)


Ok thanks Dan 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VWnotacar (Nov 19, 2005)

mango_springroll said:


> it's the appearance on the fender arc lines...not exactly reverse rake...
> 
> :screwy:


I've wondered if that's what everyone's speaking about when they say reverse rake? I think they're mistaking rake for fender gap. I'm older than most here and reverse rake to me means the whole car is lifted higher at front than the back, like you were carrying a engine block or something very heavy in the back...that would be reverse rake...that is not the case at least from pictures of people complaining of reverse rake, their cars are sitting perfectly level you can tell by the distance from rocker pannel to ground front to back most if not all are sitting parallel to the ground, that is not reverse rake.
Granted, there is a larger tire to fender gap in the rear than front but it is not rake...it's fender gap and just about ALL vw's have it, lowered or not. Kind of like my neighbor calling chip board plywood, I had to explain it to him. You kids now-a-days. haha 
I believe VW's are made that way for better clearance up front after all those front wheels turn out under the fender...right?


----------

